# Ipad comme écran de mac mini



## broutmouton (22 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis bien motivé pour me prendre le nouveau mac mini demain (j'espère qu'il fera parti des annonces !) mais je me pose une question de son interaction avec l'ipad.
J'ai actuellement un ipad 3 et je compte donc me prendre un mac mini à brancher sur ma TV + clavier et trackpad.
Je voudrai savoir si c 'est possible (en étant sur le même réseau wifi) d'utiliser l'ipad comme écran du mac mini : c'est à dire prendre le clavier + le trackpad, aller dans une autre pièce que le mac mini et pouvoir bosser dessus sans problème (par exemple faire du traitement texte) avec le clavier + trackpad. L'objectif est que l'ipad ne fasse que écran du mac mini.
J'ai lu que des applications type "Air Display" existaient mais est ce assez fluide pour travailler dessus sans problème, existe t il d autres solutions gratuites ?
Merci bien !


----------



## LaJague (23 Octobre 2012)

avec une appli genre teamviewer / vnc .... ca doit etre faisable , mais pas opti je pense


----------



## tytyf5115 (25 Octobre 2012)

broutmouton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis bien motivé pour me prendre le nouveau mac mini demain (j'espère qu'il fera parti des annonces !) mais je me pose une question de son interaction avec l'ipad.
> J'ai actuellement un ipad 3 et je compte donc me prendre un mac mini à brancher sur ma TV + clavier et trackpad.
> ...



Avec l'application spalshtop tu va pouvoir contrôler ton Mac avec ton ipad et utiliser seulement l'iPad pour le contrôler si tu le souhaite


----------



## chti (27 Octobre 2012)

Splashtop, oui.
J'utilise aussi Touchpad qui fonctionne très bien.
On prend vraiment le contrôle du mac.

Pour splashtop, il faut installer splashtop server sur le mac (et nepas oublier de le mettre dans ce qui doit démarrer avec la session)... Mais c'est bien indiqué à l'ouvertur de l'appli sur l'ipad


----------



## broutmouton (29 Octobre 2012)

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !
Je vais sûrement pouvoir essayer ces solutions prochainement .... après un passage à l Apple store pour acheter la dernière version du Mac mini !


----------

